# English Speaking Veterinarian



## dmoak8 (Nov 18, 2015)

Hello all, After months of planning, we just moved to Rome (just moved this week from the US). One of the few things I didn't do was find a good vet that I can communicate with as we brought our dog. Any recommendations or knowledge of an english speaking veterinarian? I'm flexible with the location but am living in mostacciano. Grazie mille!
David


----------

